# Chi dovrebbero radiare dall'ordine dei medici:



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

*ROMA *- I gay come malati da curare, individui "non normali", assimilabili alle persone disabili. Francesco Bruno, criminologo, psichiatra e docente universitario (a Salerno e alla Sapienza di Roma), torna ad offendere le persone omosessuali. A nulla è valsa una denuncia all'Ordine dei Medici, due anni fa, da parte di Arcigay, relativamente ad alcune affermazioni in cui contestava la depatologizzazione dell'omosessualità decisa, nel 1990, dall'Organizzazione mondiale della Sanità. 

.......

(Repubblica)


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ROMA *- I gay come malati da curare, individui "non normali", assimilabili alle persone disabili. Francesco Bruno, criminologo, psichiatra e docente universitario (a Salerno e alla Sapienza di Roma), torna ad offendere le persone omosessuali. A nulla è valsa una denuncia all'Ordine dei Medici, due anni fa, da parte di Arcigay, relativamente ad alcune affermazioni in cui contestava la depatologizzazione dell'omosessualità decisa, nel 1990, dall'Organizzazione mondiale della Sanità.
> 
> .......
> 
> (Repubblica)


Avrà l'armadio pieno di scheletri. Speriamo lo sbattano fuori al più presto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Avrà l'armadio pieno di scheletri. Speriamo lo sbattano fuori al più presto.


Si infatti...
Non capisce una tega...
La vera malattia è il lesbismo...
Più gay ci sono in giro...più è vita per noi etero no?
C'è più figa...
Ma ecco che ci sono le lesbiche...

Che quel medico venga radiato.
E condannato a fare il Mario Petracca della situazione...
Dovrà risolvere condilomi, ragadi, anali ecc..ecc..ecc...di maschi omosessuali...

E che dio lo aiuti!
Così ho deciso.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2012)

*Per chi non l'avesse ancora visto*

consiglio vivamente [video=youtube;c35Fq6asWKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c35Fq6asWKM&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ROMA *- I gay come malati da curare, individui "non normali", assimilabili alle persone disabili. Francesco Bruno, criminologo, psichiatra e docente universitario (a Salerno e alla Sapienza di Roma), torna ad offendere le persone omosessuali. A nulla è valsa una denuncia all'Ordine dei Medici, due anni fa, da parte di Arcigay, relativamente ad alcune affermazioni in cui contestava la depatologizzazione dell'omosessualità decisa, nel 1990, dall'Organizzazione mondiale della Sanità.
> 
> .......
> 
> (Repubblica)


Io non trovo giusto che i gay si raggruppano e organizzano in una cosa chiamata "Arcigay", dove vogliono esercitare diritti che per natura di essere umani hanno già, ma che esigono di evidenziare come se non l'avessero e dare così rilievo a problemi che non ci sono.

E' come volersi organizzare in una cosa chiamata "Eteromente" per dimostrare che chi ci appartiene sia pura bestia accoppiata e unita da un legame di sessi opposti, al fine di recare fastidio a tutti coloro che per motivi organici, sociali o di opinione appartengono già a questa categoria e per rendere alquanto falsa qualunque altra mozione in una delle direzioni che la natura ha preparato.


----------



## passante (14 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io non trovo giusto che i gay si raggruppano e organizzano in una cosa chiamata "Arcigay", dove vogliono esercitare diritti che per natura di essere umani hanno già, ma che esigono di evidenziare come se non l'avessero e dare così rilievo a problemi che non ci sono.


se ci pensi è così per tutte le minoranze: tutte le minoranze - dagli afroamericani ai portatori di handicap - si aggregano (o si sono aggregate in certe epoche storiche) per chiedere di esercitare diritti che per natura di esseri umani hanno già. e questo semplicemente perchè tali diritti - in un particolare momento storico o in un particolare luogo geografico - non hanno avuto la possibilità di esercitarli. il significato dell'aggregazione nei movimenti tipo arcigay è questo.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

Intanto entro il 2012 il mio caro e amato sindaco aprirà finalmente il registro per le coppie di fatto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> se ci pensi è così per tutte le minoranze: tutte le minoranze - dagli afroamericani ai portatori di handicap - si aggregano (o si sono aggregate in certe epoche storiche) per chiedere di esercitare diritti che per natura di esseri umani hanno già. e questo semplicemente perchè tali diritti - in un particolare momento storico o in un particolare luogo geografico - non hanno avuto la possibilità di esercitarli. il significato dell'aggregazione nei movimenti tipo arcigay è questo.


E dici bene eh?
Noi libertini siamo sempre più emarginati...
Ma sai cosa mi rompe il cazzo eh?
Che io vada a padova per andare in un fottutissimo negozio di partiture...e che non possa entrare in città...perchè ciò...c'è il gaypride...fanculo capisci? Questo rompe il cazzo...arcibaldo!


----------

